# CNPq Brasil -- projeto .NIX

## pilla

Vocês já ouviram falar do projeto .NIX para portar as ferramentas de cadastro de currículos Lattes para GNU/Linux? 

Para aqueles que não conhecem, o CNPq é o órgão do governo federal que fomenta pesquisa no Brasil.

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu não conhecia o Lattes, mas achei louvável o objetivo do projeto. Acho, inclusive, que isso deveria ocorrer também em outras áreas do governo (especialmente a Receita Federal).

----------

## lmpinto

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Eu não conhecia o Lattes, mas achei louvável o objetivo do projeto. Acho, inclusive, que isso deveria ocorrer também em outras áreas do governo (especialmente a Receita Federal).

 

Pergunta estúpida - o que é o Lattes? No site não consegui ver...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Eu não conhecia o Lattes, mas achei louvável o objetivo do projeto. Acho, inclusive, que isso deveria ocorrer também em outras áreas do governo (especialmente a Receita Federal). 
> 
> Pergunta estúpida - o que é o Lattes? No site não consegui ver...

 

Retirei daqui:

 *Quote:*   

> A Plataforma Lattes é um conjunto de sistemas de informações, bases de dados e portais Web voltados para a gestão de Ciência e Tecnologia (C&T). Foi concebida para integrar os sistemas de informações das agências federais, racionalizando o processo de gestão de C&T.

 

Neste caso aqui, pelo que pude entender, estamos falando do CV-Lattes que é uma ferramenta para cadastro de currículos.

----------

